# Congelador



## eno2

Hallo,
Meine Gesprächspartnerin gebrauchte das Wort  Gefriertruhe für congelador (SP). Ich  hab gesehen das 'Truhe', das ich nicht kannte, cofre (SP) ist.  Also congelador cofre. Aber es gibt so viele synonymen. Was ist das meist übliche  Wort für congelador? (im Deutsch, natürlich)


----------



## Peterdg

Yo conozco: "Gefrierschrank".


----------



## eno2

Ja, aber was gebraucht man am meistens. Es gibt auch oder ich fand auch Tiefkühl Apparat, (Sic) Gefrierapparat, Eisschrank ,Tiefkühltruhe und vielleicht andere.


----------



## kunvla

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*congelador
1.*    m. Electrodoméstico que sirve para congelar los alimentos y producir hielo.
*2.*    Compartimento más frío de los frigoríficos, en el cual se produce hielo y se congelan los alimentos.
congelador - Definición - WordReference.com

*1.* Gefrierschrank.
*2.* Gefrierfach. (Normalmente lo que está arriba en un Kühlschrank [=refrigerador/frigorífico]).

'Gefriertruhe' o 'Tiefkühltruhe' ist das hier (clic). Las dos se usan indistintamente, y hasta me atrevería a decir con la misma o casi la misma frecuencia.

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Danke. Ich kannte  das Deutsch Wort nicht und sagte 'congelador', Das ist sehr allgemein, wie deine Definición zeigt.  Aber wir beide wussten dass es um ein Koffermodell ging.  So war Gefriertruhe /Tiefkühltruhe denn das richtige.


----------



## kunvla

'Gefriertruhe' und 'Tiefkühltruhe', beides sind richtig.

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Cross posted
Ja, danke. 
Oder Gefrierschrank für das andere Modell.


----------

